# Débrideurs sans Java



## camille18 (18 Août 2012)

Bonjour !

Je voudrais pouvoir regarder des vidéos Mixture ou Purevid en passant par un débrideur mais ils nécessitent tous le téléchargement de la dernière version de Java qui n'est compatible que pour Lion (je suis sur Leopard 10.5) 

Connaissez-vous des débrideurs sans Java (ou une autre solution  ) ?

Merci !


----------



## edd72 (18 Août 2012)

Je traduit:
1) Tu veux regarder des vidéos piratées sur des sites.
2) Et tu veux contourner le système de paiement mis en place sur ces sites.
....

Je crois que cette traduction met fin à la discussion


----------

